# Google- How to keep irritable bowel syndrome or tummy trouble at bay on a holiday - TheHealthSite



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

TheHealthSite
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*How to keep irritable bowel syndrome or tummy trouble at bay on a holiday*
*TheHealthSite*
fat A bout of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (IBS) or tummy trouble is the last thing one would want on a holiday â€" so be smart in managing what you eat and how you eat to keep issues away. Dietician Helen Bond suggests tips on how those who suffer from IBS, ...
Mindfulness for *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*<nobr>PsychCentral.com (blog)</nobr>
Bacillus Coagulans help *irritable bowel syndrome*<nobr>Food Consumer</nobr>
Treating *IBS*<nobr>The Daily Star</nobr>
<nobr>FemaleFirst.co.uk</nobr> -<nobr>India Tribune</nobr>
<nobr>*all 11 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

